# WDS (Windows Deployment Service) and DHCP



## Superviewit (Sep 9, 2016)

Hello guys,

I am trying to capture a custom windows image through WDS and then use WDS to deploy the same image back to other machines. I have some issue while doing this.

Although I have setup the WDS, and have added an image on it to deploy, the reference computer can't seem to find the DHCP server when I try to PXE/network boot. When I press F12, it says it is networking booting(well, trying to) and then says something like 'contact with DHCP was not made or something'. I want to understand what exactly needs to be in the DHCP on server for the reference computer to search and recognize the WDS server.

*I think both the DHCP and WDS are on same server 2008 R2, not separate but I am not sure.*

For WDS (or being able to boot to see an imaging service), you will have to tell the DHCP server what DHCP 'options' it needs to hand out to all clients so they are able to see the WDS server when prompted by the user to do so. What options do you need setup in DHCP for any machine to be able to see your WDS server? CAN SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME OUT WITH THIS. THANK YOU.......


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I guess routing issues may be at play or the IP address may be wrong? Can you describe your network? For us here we use the Microsoft Deployment Tool (MDT) to deploy our devices so we don't PXE to boot.


----------



## sparkez (Feb 20, 2017)

As you have DHCP and WDS on the same server you need to make sure you have DHCP option 60 PXEClient and that WDS is set to "Do not listen on Port 67".

Microsoft Article: https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc771670(v=ws.10).aspx


----------

